# Assembler



## Spongi27 (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal Fragen, ob einer von euch Assembler kann. Ich versuche Verzweifelt den 68K-Code zu lernen, um endlich meinen ti damit programmieren zu können. Vielleicht ist aber einen normales Tutorial für den Einstieg auch geeignet.

Das einzige, dass ich gefunden hab, war französich.
Vielleicht hat einer einen Link oder kennt ein gutes Einsteiger-Buch.

Danke schon mal für alle Antworten und Anregungen.


----------



## LukeS (6. Februar 2008)

Je nachdem, welchen TI du hast, findest du vielleicht hier etwas:
http://mobifiles.bytefox.de/

Gruss Luke


----------

